

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - Jonhoo
http://james-iry.blogspot.de/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html

======
ColinWright
In case you might be wondering why you don't get huge number of upvotes and
comments on this, some of us have seen it before. Here are a some of the
previous submissions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164> (+)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310127>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327746> (+)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1475826>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503896> (+)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3507566>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4586462>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5129062>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377944>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695816> (+)

I've marked the ones with some discussion/comments.

It's also here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728844>

------
Jonhoo
My bad. Was relying on the URL for duplicate checking.

